# id please



## wildthings (Jul 4, 2013)

Would like to know if this is a Jungle or a coastal carpet... sorry the pic is tiny :/
seller says it's spilotus variegatus?


----------



## Marzzy (Jul 4, 2013)

The picture is a little over a cm on my iPhone lol.


----------



## wildthings (Jul 4, 2013)

Marzzy said:


> The picture is a little over a cm on my iPhone lol.


I know it's terrible but best I could do and beg your pardon I meant darwin carpet


----------



## saximus (Jul 4, 2013)

Looks like a Darwin to me, although the tiny photo makes it hard. It's Morelia spilota variegata too by the way. Not spilotus variegatus. If the seller doesn't know that, I'd be dubious about its heritage too


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jul 4, 2013)

Agreed with Sax, looks Darwin to me as well.


----------



## wildthings (Jul 4, 2013)

Here are a couple of larger pics lol, she has silver/grey eyes View attachment 292514
View attachment 292515


----------



## saintanger (Jul 5, 2013)

looks more coastal to me.


----------

